# Bathroom Renovation



## AppleMac*Fit (Dec 26, 2007)

Backerboard / Shower Niche installed








I was going to build a shower niche, but read about these pre-built ones that are already waterproof. It cost $70 at the tile store, but I think it was well worth it.

Redguard - cause I want the project to last (thanks for the help everyone who suggested this stuff)









Done








Used white subway tiles and blue glass mosaic tiles from Lowe's.









I added crown moulding for two reasons: (1) It looks nice - especially since we have only 1 bathroom, (2) I suck at drywall. really. I do. Crown moulding does a fantastic job of hiding that awful seam. 
I also added two recessed lights, and a dimmable shower recessed light.

Floor/baseboards - obviously kept the same 18" square travertine tiles, but decided to add 4" travertine for the baseboards. It really helps make the bathroom look better over wood baseboards.









Mirror - 5/8" All-thread, 24"x36" mirror glued to a 1/2" plywood piece








My wife and I couldn't fit a mirror to our style. We're kind of eclectic/modern/industrial in our style. If you read Dwell magazine... that is our style. So while at the Hobby store pondering a custom frame for a mirror, we decided to use all-thread. Anyone can feel free to copy our design. 

And YES - I know the receptacle near the sink needs to be GFCI. I simply installed that one until the construction was complete. 

More pictures… http://www.flickr.com/photos/thebrintons/sets/72157623275547826/ 

I still need to do the finishing touches of painting and attempting to fix my bad drywall. I dunno, I may have to hire somebody. Anyone in the Charleston area? 

What do you think?


----------



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

Nice job! Great transformation and cool idea for the mirror!


----------



## AppleMac*Fit (Dec 26, 2007)

Zel1 said:


> Nice job! Great transformation and cool idea for the mirror!


Thanks! We like the mirror... only one in the world (maybe).


----------



## mferguson0414 (Jan 6, 2009)

Mirror is awesome, love the subway tiles. Is that the same vanity from earlier pictures that you posted in finished pictures? Where did you get that toilet? I don't know that I have seen one like that at my local big box stores. What was the total time on the reno?


----------



## AppleMac*Fit (Dec 26, 2007)

mferguson0414 said:


> Mirror is awesome, love the subway tiles. Is that the same vanity from earlier pictures that you posted in finished pictures? Where did you get that toilet? I don't know that I have seen one like that at my local big box stores. What was the total time on the reno?


Yes - that's the same vanity, we just painted it. We bought the toilet from Lowes. It was kind of pricey (I think $200), but it's nice (and easy to clean). Mainly it was purchased for its large footprint. I messed up the travertine floor by cutting a bit too much around the toilet flange and we could see it with our former standard toilet. So a quick look around Lowes revealed the perfect solution to not having to chip out a travertine tile. :thumbup:

Total time was 2 weeks for the second phase (everything but the floors).


----------



## jackie treehorn (Jan 27, 2009)

Very nice!! I really like the mirror. *runs to look for dwell magazine*


----------



## AppleMac*Fit (Dec 26, 2007)

jackie treehorn said:


> Very nice!! I really like the mirror. *runs to look for dwell magazine*


Thanks, Jackie! 

Here's the link to Dwell magazine: http://www.dwell.com/

Barnes & Noble has it. My wife and I are not the traditional oak cabinets type of people like our parents were. :no:


----------



## jackie treehorn (Jan 27, 2009)

AppleMac*Fit said:


> Thanks, Jackie!
> 
> Here's the link to Dwell magazine: http://www.dwell.com/
> 
> Barnes & Noble has it. My wife and I are not the traditional oak cabinets type of people like our parents were. :no:


 
I'll have to hit up B&N then for sure!!


----------



## sbmfj (Oct 3, 2009)

nice job!!


----------



## jackie treehorn (Jan 27, 2009)

I hit up both a barnes and noble and borders for the dwell magazine, no dice  I have one more place to look and then I'll have to source it online


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow! Love the new bathroom.
Excellent job. 

Love the dark cabinet.


----------



## AppleMac*Fit (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks, YM! 

Lots of nice projects on this site. Seems like I spend a lot of time on here just surfing around admiring everyone's work. :laughing:


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

When I take a break, this is the first place I come to.......


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

Very nice work!


----------



## darenrogers (Jan 18, 2010)

What color did you paint the ceiling? Seems like it's not white. Regardless, the renovation looks great!


----------



## abedj (May 8, 2009)

Thanks for the inspiration. I have a 12X30 room that was a family room but it is an addon off the side of the house and I think it makes a better master bedroom with plenty of room for a closet and mast bath. I am handy but not experienced in everything I will need to know and will look closely at your project and the info on this board to help me. 

I enjoyed your pictcures and I like that mirror. Thanks again for your efforts.


----------



## AppleMac*Fit (Dec 26, 2007)

darenrogers said:


> What color did you paint the ceiling? Seems like it's not white. Regardless, the renovation looks great!


Same color as the walls. I just told the guy at Sherwin Williams I wanted a predominantly gray color with a hint of blue.


----------



## HautingLu (May 24, 2009)

I like the faucet....I know I've seen it before somewhere :icon_cheesygrin: :icon_cheesygrin: :icon_cheesygrin:

Let me see if I can find a pic.....oh wait, here it is:










OK, I'm showing off :jester: Good job.


----------



## AppleMac*Fit (Dec 26, 2007)

Nice! Good taste and an excellent job! :thumbup:


----------



## seawiz (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice job. I agree with everyone else on the mirror -- great idea and looks great too.


----------



## gailquilter2 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Very nice!!!!!!!*

Love that faucet, similar to the one I bought on Tuesday. Very nice blue paint, I'll be checking out that toilet at Lowe's this weekend.
gail


----------



## AppleMac*Fit (Dec 26, 2007)

gailquilter2 said:


> Love that faucet, similar to the one I bought on Tuesday. Very nice blue paint, I'll be checking out that toilet at Lowe's this weekend.
> gail


The toilet was well worth it. It's very easy to clean (since the sides are squared-off) and uses very little water.


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

In your picture of the insulated walls it looks like you have a double vapor barrier. The paper backed insulation and also a poly sheet barrier. This will lead to a moisture problem.


----------



## AppleMac*Fit (Dec 26, 2007)

ponch37300 said:


> In your picture of the insulated walls it looks like you have a double vapor barrier. The paper backed insulation and also a poly sheet barrier. This will lead to a moisture problem.


 Would you explain? What would the moisture problem be? Would the problem be between the paper and plastic or on one side of the paper/plastic junction?

That is exactly how I did it. I thought that was how I was supposed to do it...  
From what I read (I thought), this would create a better vapor barrier - and since they (the paper and plastic sheet barrier) are next to one another that it would create one vapor barrier.

Thanks.


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

The problem occurs between the two vapor barriers. The space in between them can't "breathe" and condinsation will form. 

The plastic vapor barrier is used when you install unfaced(no paper) insulation and when you use the faced insulation the paper is the vapor barrier.


----------



## AppleMac*Fit (Dec 26, 2007)

:huh:

How do I solve this? Do I have to rip out the drywall? Or can I poke some holes through the drywall in several sections of each stud to ensure that there is no air difference?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Faced paper is a vapor retarder
Plastic is a vapor barrier

You may or may not have a problem
I doubt you want to take it all apart

Is there insulation in every wall ?


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

http://www.energysavers.gov/your_home/insulation_airsealing/index.cfm/mytopic=11810

http://apps1.eere.energy.gov/buildings/publications/pdfs/building_america/35793.pdf

http://www.buildingscience.com/docu...sheet-310-vapor-control-layer-recommendations

http://www.buildingscience.com/docu...rol-for-new-residential-buildings?full_view=1

Be safe, Gary


----------



## AppleMac*Fit (Dec 26, 2007)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Faced paper is a vapor retarder
> Plastic is a vapor barrier
> 
> You may or may not have a problem
> ...


I definitely don't want to take it apart.  I did a sub-par job on the drywall - so if I have to take that apart, that might be okay, then I'll rehang the drywall and hire someone to mud it. But I definitely don't want to take out the shower surround tile....

Of the four walls in the bathroom, three are insulated. Those are the only walls in the entire house that are insulated.


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

AppleMac*Fit said:


> Of the four walls in the bathroom, three are insulated. Those are the only walls in the entire house that are insulated.


Which of those walls are outside walls?


----------



## AppleMac*Fit (Dec 26, 2007)

drtbk4ever said:


> Which of those walls are outside walls?


The shower wall...


----------

